# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  идеальная работа для социофоба

## X-Men

думаю эта тема будет многим интересна.какие есть профессии где минимум общения?я бы хотел работать ночным сторожом на стоянке,но туда берут в основном пенсионеров..как я завидую писателем,они работают дома,пишут свои книги,а потом сдают в издательство.сейчас у меня встал вопрос о трудоустройстве и мне уже страшно-новое место,коллектив,в некоторых местах новичков любят клевать.даже если коллектив будет нормальный мне все равно будет тяжело,если не с кем не общаться то примут за психа..я бы просто хотел делать свою работу,без навязчегого общения.в общим социофобы,пишите кто где работает и как складываеться отношения в коллективе,как коллеги относяться.

----------


## dukha

Работаю на летней площадке сторожем/ночным продавцом. Практически минимум общения и зарплаты)
Как вариант можно устроиться в какой-то газетный ларек или моби АЗС, где ты один сидишь. Ну и почти любая ночная работа не предполагает наличия большого коллектива.

----------


## X-Men

я пытался устроиться охранником на стоянку,там надо сидеть в будке и открывать ворота.не взяли,сказали на такую должность берут от 45 лет.а тут есть охранники?тяжело лицензию получить?а то без нее сейчас фиг устроишься...

----------


## dukha

Чтбы работать охранником надо как минимум в армии отслужить, ну и требования там посерьезней. В зависимости от типа работы разрешения могут и не потребоваться. Это лучше конкретно у работодателей заранее спрашивать. Чаще всего все упирается в з/п - где берут кого попало, там так же и платят.

----------


## X-Men

для работы охранником не обязательно в армии служить.или может у вас на украине такие требования.я знаю людей которых без службы брали,но с лицензией.я служил,но не дослужил,так получилось...

----------


## X-Men

я думал в этой теме будет больше откликов..ну да ладно,поделюсь еще своими мыслями,а там может народ подтянетяся.работал недавно курьером,считал это работа подходит мне как нельзя лучше.уставал конечно,первую неделю вообще домой еле возвращался,ноги настолько болели что я подхрамывал,но потом более менее привык.решил на этой работе задержаться подольше,но после первой зарплаты я оттуда свалил..за 20 дней мне заплатили 1300,а должны были не меньше 16.до сих пор обидно..стал искать другую компанию,но судя по отзывам в инете-везде развод.сейчас принял решения идти по профессии,попробую хоть,не зря же 4 года учился.если не понравиться буду пытаться утроиться ночным охранником.

----------


## Мара

многие работают в интернете, у меня были мысли тоже попробовать, благо задатки способностей есть, но лень вперед меня родилась, посему сижу на скучной работе и нифига не делаю...а это не очень хорошо

----------


## X-Men

ты права,для работы в интернете нужны задатки,например знания фотошопа.а все остальное что то вроде платных тестов и кликанья на рекламные ссылки-это развод.хочу еще поподробней узнать про надобную работу,но многие говорят там тоже обман.Мара,а ты пробовала кем нибудь еще работать,курьером например?я когда им работал моя социофобия немного оступила,приходилось с людьми общаться,просить подсказать улицу,уточнить время доставки и т.д.я надеюсь работа по профессии поможет мне стать хоть немного похожим на остальных.а забиться в эмо-угол всегда можно.

----------


## Мара

а кто ты по профессии?

в инете нормально работатеть, многие мои знакомые работают коперайтерами и зарабатывают хорошо, много мне об этом рассказывали и я даже пробовала, но надо время что бы зарабатывать себе рейтинг, стараться и продвигаться) в общем не сразу заработок пойдет, но мой знакомый говорил, начинающий с нуля может в месяц 10 тысяч заработать, ну а дальше больше, он около 50 подбивает за месяц

я юрист) работаю по профессии уже больше 10 лет, курьером не пробовала, думаю я бы не смогла...
на последней работе общения мало, только с двумя коллегами, а вот раньше в суде работала - там постоянное общение с кучей людей, привыкла...

со временем привыкаешь ко всему, для сф важна постоянная практика иначе никак...

----------


## Игорёк

Работа на стоянке достаточно социальна. Суровые водители все такое. Там тоже могу клевать. Можно поискать обьекты где надо например нажимать на кнопки, короче в закрытом здании, где никого нет, и смена только в ночь.

----------


## X-Men

Мара,я по профессии медбрат.это работа подразумевает большое общения,да и к новым относяться не очень.у меня точно будут проблемы,после окончания училища прошел год и я многое подзабыл,это то и может мне помешать утроиться в коллективе,там хотят всего и сразу.я вот думаю может утроиться ночным санитаром в морг,думаю меня должны взять,в морг и со школьным образованиям берут с 5 классами,а у меня все таки есть медицинское образования.Игорек,а ты если не секрет кем работаешь,коллектив нормальный?а на стоянке нормально,сидишь в своей будки,читаешь газетки и время от времени выходишь открываешь ворота.ну а ночью там вообще почти некого нет)

----------


## Мара

по началу на любой работе сложно, это всегда стресс, для меня по крайней мере точно
кажусь себе ужасно тупой, но со временем неизбежно разбираюсь
так и у тебя будет
надо просто решиться и попробовать
и учиться общаться с людьми тоже думаю надо, это интересно в конце концов!

----------


## Игорёк

Мне раньше тяжело было только первое время, 1й день второй, потом нормально. Как бы не считал это особой проблемой идти на новое место. Сейчас не представляю даже что такое возможно. 100% изгой. не надо запускать вообщем. Рабою сторожем в школе. в ночь. Сейчас каникулы, поэтому почти никого нет. тупо сижу всю ночь в инете, проверю окна на первом этаже, отвечу на телефонные звонки и свободен. В учебный год сложнее, бывает народ и много, тяжело, тупо терплю, так как понимаю что это кратковременно, час-два. Все от настроения зависит. бывает даже по приколу когда народ, но так редко бывает. По бабкам конечно копейки, но лучше чем никак.
Про морг тоже думал, оригинальная работа, экстим в каком-то смысле. Мне б например по приколу было бы ответить на вопрос "где работаешь?" - "морге" ) Пробуй.

----------


## X-Men

Я считаю только работа меня сейчас сможет вытащить из такого поганого состояния.да и самому хочеться стать независимым от матери.я не ленивый,я хочу работать,начать копить свои деньги,снять хотя бы комнату.я не ленивый,для меня просто тяжело вливаться в новый коллектив,показаться не таким как все.когда я искал работу не по специальности для меня было кошмарно даже на собеседования ехать,нарывал постоянно на шарашкины конторы(но это уже отдельная история).сейчас немого успокаивает что есть хоть какое то образовая.если бы не мои тараканы в голове то я бы давно уже работал и имел свои сбережения.просто родные не понимают мои проблемы,думаю я тупо ленюсь..

----------


## X-Men

везет тебе)плохо конечно что зарплата маленькая,а так все шикарно.еще прикольно работать в ночь,утром все едут на работу,а ты домой)а ты с лицензией работаешь?с удостоверением ЛЧО должны платить не меньше 20-ки.с понедельника буду пытаться утроиться в психоневрологический интернат,мне кажется мне там будет комфортнее чем в обычной больнице.у меня еще проблема-нет сертификата,а без него трудно устроиться,а на его получения нужно время и деньги..жалею что в свое время не выбрал другую профессию..теперь придёться работать по тому что есть.. а морг даже немого стыдно устраиваться,туда рвутся в основно всякие готы и папки,кто просто от вида трупов кайфует

----------


## X-Men

Я ради интереса заходил на сайт неформалов,так там больше половино мечтают работать в морге,готовы даже полы мыть на копеечную зарплату,лишь бы только взяли.а у сотрудников морга свой бизнес,они продают мертвую воду(которой мыли покойников)всяким любителем колдунам,так что они не только на ритуальных услугах наживаются.я же хочу пойти что бы меня некто не трогал.мертвые не будут с выпросами и распросами лесть)к тому же ночью в морге кроме одного санитара некого нет.это место меня не пугает,по долгу учебы я там не раз был и знаю как там.

----------


## dukha

> X-Men, с готами ты конечно перегнул палку.Они скорее на кладбище пойдут работать,что бы на могилах сидеть,ни разу не видела подобных личностей в морге. Пьющего вида личности одно время в нашем морге работали,но потом их всех повыгоняли и сейчас там работают обычные мужчины,даже среднего возраста. Ну я имею ввиду из тех кого вижу я,когда они приезжают к нам забирать трупаки.
>  Я кстати тоже ненавижу свою профессию и сколько раз жалела,что пошла на неё учится,но в то время из бесплатного образования только такое и можно было получить,ещё можно было в ПТУ поступить,но это как-то не катит(,ещё в педагогический,но там надо уметь с детьми работать.
>   А тебе может быть и понравится по специальности работать,кто знает))


 Кем работаешь?

----------


## Мара

Февраль, какой ты крутоооой...ну прям так и прет из тебя самодовольство - я не такой как все) 
ЧСВ у тебя до небес....

----------


## Игорёк

Нет ничего плохого когда человек искренне доволен собой (не важно какой он для других). Другое дело если он лукавит, в глубине души считая себя ущербным.

----------


## The loser

*Мара*, что за наезды? Я не увидел в словах *Февраля* ничего крамольного. Какое-то больное восприятие у тебя порой проскальзывает, уж извини

----------


## X-Men

я сейчас с тел пишу,с него нельзя что то выделять и цитировать,поэтому приходиться писать все в одну кашу.. Февраль,опиши свою работу.это как ходить и отмечать деревья на спил?надо на это учиться?легко устроиться?терпимо платят?

----------


## X-Men

жалко что для этого специальное образования нужно..а так по описанию работа прям для меня)ну что ж,придёться мне все таки по профессии идти,может найду место где минимум общения..

----------


## Мара

> *Мара*, что за наезды? Я не увидел в словах *Февраля* ничего крамольного. Какое-то больное восприятие у тебя порой проскальзывает, уж извини


 а я по моему нигде не писала что я АДЕКВАТНЫЙ человек, с февралем у нас давние споры
ему нравится меня цеплять, не обращай внимание...

----------


## The loser

> а я по моему нигде не писала что я АДЕКВАТНЫЙ человек


 Ну, мнение такое сложилось, что, в основном, адекватный. Только непонятно, что на форуме суицидников делающий




> с февралем у нас давние споры
> ему нравится меня цеплять, не обращай внимание...


 Тёрки с *Февралём*? Милейшей же души человек

----------


## Lilianna

Самая крутая работа для социофоба,как мне кажется,это санитаром в морге!Минимум общения,максимум работы.))У меня друг в морге работает,только он не социофоб,но не это важно.А так,правда,для этой работы нужно иметь мед.образование наверное..я точно не знаю))

----------


## The loser

> Самая крутая работа для социофоба,как мне кажется,это санитаром в морге!Минимум общения,максимум работы.))У меня друг в морге работает,только он не социофоб,но не это важно.А так,правда,для этой работы нужно иметь мед.образование наверное..я точно не знаю))


 На сайте социофобов есть один хороший парень, самый что ни на есть социофоб, так он как раз в морге и работает :Smile: )) Говорит, хорошая работа, и платят хорошо. А он москвич, представляю, какая там зарплата, если "хорошо". И вроде у него нет никакого мед. образования, это же морг, там лечить, как правило, уже никого не надо

----------


## Lilianna

> На сайте социофобов есть один хороший парень, самый что ни на есть социофоб, так он как раз в морге и работает)) Говорит, хорошая работа, и платят хорошо. А он москвич, представляю, какая там зарплата, если "хорошо". И вроде у него нет никакого мед. образования, это же морг, там лечить, как правило, уже никого не надо


 Ну не так уж и много они зарабатывают,по-моему.

----------


## The loser

> Ну не так уж и много они зарабатывают,по-моему.


 Он был (есть) очень доволен. Для социофоба такая зарплата - вообще супер. Ну а провинциальным социофобам оставалось только поднимать челюсть со стола от озвученных им цифр

----------


## X-Men

Ребят,а вы вообще знаете обязанности санитара морга?не думайте что они там только полы моют и трупы таскают.они их также вскрывают и зашивают.санитар разрезает,вытаскивает органы,а все остальное-исследует уже врач.потом санитар складывает все органы обратно,зашивает и моет покойника.у кого нервы послабей тем лучше идти ночным санитаром.ночью вскрытии нет,надо только полы мыть и трупы принимать и записывать в журнал учета.

----------


## Lilianna

> Ребят,а вы вообще знаете обязанности санитара морга?не думайте что они там только полы моют и трупы таскают.они их также вскрывают и зашивают.санитар разрезает,вытаскивает органы,а все остальное-исследует уже врач.потом санитар складывает все органы обратно,зашивает и моет покойника.у кого нервы послабей тем лучше идти ночным санитаром.ночью вскрытии нет,надо только полы мыть и трупы принимать и записывать в журнал учета.


 Я то знаю обязанности санитара.))Но если честно,не многим такая работа подойдет,лишь тем у кого с психикой все в порядке,наверное.

----------


## X-Men

Человек ко всему привыкает.я бы смог,только долго бы привыкал к полуразложившимися бомжам..

----------


## Lilianna

Работа должна быть для души,а не по обстоятельствам.

----------


## Stas

идеальная работа для социофоба - библиотекарь. где-нибудь в захолустной библиотеке.

----------


## X-Men

Библиотекарь это конечно хорошо)но как не странно на него тоже нужно выучится.Хотя думаю в каком нибудь глухом селе могут и так взять,с пятью классами образования.

----------


## Гражданин

Я пока резчик металла на заводе. Работа не для социофобов и хикк( если дать мне волю, то я захикккую). Суровая атмосфера завода, мужики, которые за словом в карман лезть не будут, станки, кран-балки и т.п. 
При моей вышке такая работа -не мое, но мне нужна временно. Пока с военкоматом непонятки.

----------


## June

Я программист. Общение требуется только при постановке задачи и при коллективной отладке. Отладка бывает редко, но иногда метко - требуется железная выдержка. В остальное время общение по желанию. Некоторые у нас почти ни о чем не говорят. Некоторые наоборот - как радио, генерируют 100 тем за день. Хочешь - поддерживаешь их темы, не хочешь - молчишь.

----------


## Гражданин

> Я вот на заводе бы загнулся. Во-первых, физически не столь силён. Во-вторых, в таком коллективе вообще не смог бы существовать.


 Так и я далеко не силен, но когда нужны деньги и надоесть сидеть без дела, то придется.

----------


## June

> сейчас у меня встал вопрос о трудоустройстве и мне уже страшно-новое место,коллектив,в некоторых местах новичков любят клевать.


 Клюют - значит любят. Кусок говна птица клевать не будет.

----------


## Гражданин

> Ну помимо завода есть куча специальностей. Тем более ты башковитый парень. Помню, как ты переживал, что ГОСы не сдашь)) Или тебе для стажа нужно?


 Есть и получше, не спорю. Но мне нужна была как раз временная работа. По специальности устраиваться и через две недели увольняться не хотелось, да и так и врядли взяли бы. Еще неделю максимум - увольняюсь. Работаю не по трудовой. А там либо в армию, либо уже работа ближе к специальности быдломанагера.

----------


## Игорёк

На заводе кстати не так и страшно для фоба. Там как бы все мимо друг друга смотрят, люди одни и теже, шум..
Ксати неплохой способ хватануть немного брутальности, для слизняков, которые ничего тяжее мышки от компа в руках не держали.

----------


## стиг тефтинг

полгода работаю сварщиком на заводе. поначалу конечно было весело- отсутствие опыта плюс проблемы с общением, волнение, стеснительность, заикание придавали мне особый шарм конечно). потом, когда научишься,освоишься нормально. общения по работе минимум- в основном с мастером.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> в основном с мастером.


 О жизни? )

----------


## стиг тефтинг

о смерти). а за разговоры о способах суицида у нас увольняют по статье. 
"общение ПО РАБОТЕ"

----------


## dormin0320

лучшая работа для социофоба, как ни странно, где он будет преодолевать свою социофобию. будь у меня машина, я бы работал таксистом, хоть и социофоб, но вот сейчас я занимаюсь покером и трейдингом, и я не чувствую что это мне на пользу идёт. просто есть вещи на которые я принципиально не могу пойти на уступки, 1 это график, для меня со школы в течении десяти лет было большим стрессом рано просыпаться, 2 естественно деньги. меня тут гнали работать и дворником и упаковщиков в Германию, там и там жёсткий график и небольшие деньги, ладно бы мало денег, но график это совсем угнетающая вещь. из нормальных работ для социофоба считая норм работа таксистом, ты что-то преодолеваешь надо собой, чему-то учишься, коммуникации. я уже старый, мне поздно быть таксистом, но молодому такой совет. с другой старому социофобу это уже всё ненужно, тогда наверное что-то онлайн лучше, могильные ямы выкапывать и т.д.)

----------

